# Very small amount of blood on bred goats vulva



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 29, 2013)

This would be month 1 in the pregnancy, and today I just noticed a very small amount of dried up blood on the tip of her vulva. Is that normal? or is there a problem or potential problem I should keep an eye out for or deal with?
I have tried googling it and reading my goat health books, but I cant find anything?


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 29, 2013)

How big is the area the goat is in? might walk area and look for a miscarage, It will only look like a gooy blob at this point.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 29, 2013)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> How big is the area the goat is in? might walk area and look for a miscarage, It will only look like a gooy blob at this point.


I did, I wandered all around the pen, and couldn't find any red, blood or even bloody urine in the snow :/ I checked in the hutch, and everything. Ugh, it sounds like an abort doesn't it? Does that mean my herd is sick with something?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 29, 2013)

Shes eating and drinking like normal still?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok, nothing I have read so far about abortions and goat diseases have matched  her thankfully; shes out eating running around, and bouncing up and down the rocks...So, does that mean that if it was an abortion it could have just been that there was something wrong with the fetus? 
And since I haven't found anything *Just went back out to check* is there any possibility that the small bit of blood could be from something else?


----------



## babsbag (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you sure it is blood? Just tonight I looked at the back end of a doe that is definately not bred and she had what looked like dried blood on her vulva; I thought that a little strange so I had to inspect more closely. I decided that it was urine and dirt that had dried to look like blood. Is that possible?


----------



## Remuda1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not long ago I saw the same thing on a ewe that had 1.5 month old twins at her side. I thought "What now?". Come to find out, she had just abraded it a bit while scratching her bum on the fence


----------



## poorboys (Jan 30, 2013)

if she did abort, you might want to give her an la shot or something similar and if your sure she did, give to all your preggo's, just as a precaution in case it is something else going on.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 30, 2013)

poorboys said:
			
		

> if she did abort, you might want to give her an la shot or something similar and if your sure she did, give to all your preggo's, just as a precaution in case it is something else going on.


Ok what is an LA shot and can I get one at the feed store?


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 30, 2013)

LA 200 it is a antibiotic


----------



## mjgh06 (Jan 30, 2013)

DO NOT give LA200 to any pregnant doe unless you want them to abort!!!!  It is used to help flush out their uterine after infection and causes abortions.  

A little blood does not mean she aborted or is about to abort. I had a doe who looked like she lost maybe 1/4 teaspoon of blood throughout her pregnancy.  She had normal, healthy twins at birthing.  It was just due to a hormonal imbalance during pregnancy just as some human women have the same issue.  Unless there were other signs of abortion, I would not treat it as such.   Please hold off on any treatment until it can be discussed/reviewed further.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 30, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> Are you sure it is blood? Just tonight I looked at the back end of a doe that is definately not bred and she had what looked like dried blood on her vulva; I thought that a little strange so I had to inspect more closely. I decided that it was urine and dirt that had dried to look like blood. Is that possible?


Well there is nothing there today and still nothing on her tail, but I do know that she has been a bit stressed with my LGD puppys interacting with her and the herd. Her pee is also clear, I checked when she kindly decided to demonstrate for me while i was feeding them.
I have no idea now


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 30, 2013)

mjgh06 said:
			
		

> DO NOT give LA200 to any pregnant doe unless you want them to abort!!!!  It is used to help flush out their uterine after infection and causes abortions.
> 
> A little blood does not mean she aborted or is about to abort.  Please hold off on any treatment until it can be discussed/reviewed further.


I had an urge to throw my hands up in surrender. No problem! I will hold off, thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 30, 2013)

Just keep an eye on her, might of been anything, time will tell, when is her due date?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 30, 2013)

mjgh06 said:
			
		

> DO NOT give LA200 to any pregnant doe unless you want them to abort!!!!  It is used to help flush out their uterine after infection and causes abortions.
> 
> A little blood does not mean she aborted or is about to abort. I had a doe who looked like she lost maybe 1/4 teaspoon of blood throughout her pregnancy.  She had normal, healthy twins at birthing.  It was just due to a hormonal imbalance during pregnancy just as some human women have the same issue.  Unless there were other signs of abortion, I would not treat it as such.   Please hold off on any treatment until it can be discussed/reviewed further.


Oooh ok that makes sense. I have her due dates, so I guess I will wait and see what ends up happening and just keep a very close eye on her.
Today there was nothing, no fresh blood, just the old dried stuff. And again I went and wandered around trying to find any signs of yuck, and nothing.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 30, 2013)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Just keep an eye on her, might of been anything, time will tell, when is her due date?


She was bred in December, so she will be due in May, I have the dates marked down on the calender, but im not near that at the moment hah


----------



## babsbag (Jan 30, 2013)

mjgh06 said:
			
		

> DO NOT give LA200 to any pregnant doe unless you want them to abort!!!!  It is used to help flush out their uterine after infection and causes abortions.


Not so sure I agree with you. I agree that she should not give LA200 to her doe, but not for the reasons you state. Here is a discussion on the use of Oxytetracycline in a pregnant doe.  

BTW: I am not the one that sent in the question. It is from another site.

This quote was sent to an e-mail list that is
 specifically for health and veterinary issues pertaining to goats. As it is
 sponsored by a University, it is monitored by a Veterinarian who has had a
 goat practice for many years. Following is first my question and then
 her response:


"_Below is a quote from a drug use article at
http://www.boergoats.com/clean/articleads.php?art=72.

'LA-200 (oxytetracycline) - Over-the-counter product for broad-spectrum
 antibiotic use. I use it very rarely. I don't like the fact that this
 thick liquid is painful to the goats. Never use LA-200 or any
 tetracycline product on pregnant does or kids under six but preferably under 12
 months old. Interferes with bone & teeth formation both in utero and
 while kids are growing. Can cause abortion in pregnant does at certain
 points in the pregnancy, so it is best not to use it at all. The chance
 for birth defects is highest in the first and second trimesters of
 pregnancy. Oxytretracycline is sometimes used for prevention of late
 pregnancy abortion caused by chlamydia and other bacteria susceptible to it.
 Use 1 cc per 25 lbs. body weight IM every third day for a maximum usage
 of three doses.'

Can anyone tell me how much of this is true?

The Plumb Veterinary Drug Handbook states that Oxytetracycline can
 cause "staining of developing teeth and bone."

It also states that a canine and feline study can cause congenital
 malformation or embryotoxicity.

Is is known to be true for goats and should oxytetracycline not be used
 during gestation except for in late-term situations?

Thanks,"

Response:

 Almost none of this is true for using oxytet in the goat. In picking
 out what is correct, birth defects are most likely to occur if drugs are
 used in the first 30 days of a doe's pregnancy. It is not about
 trimester. The dose for abortion prevention, when using Biomycin which is
 less painful, is 1 cc per 20 lb given once weekly , SQ,until the doe
 kids.

So, not much good information there. 
Michele"

The "Michele" is Michele Konnersman, DVM._


----------



## mjgh06 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes I know of that post.  The original poster's doe here is in the 30 day period which is when LA200 can and will cause abortions in does during this period.


----------

